# keeping wines in HK



## iMJDH (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi there,

I am moving to HK and will be taking my Aussie wines with me. Just wondering any advice for keeping wines in HK? My wines kinda ranges from A$40 - A$100/bottle.

It's only 2 of us and we are planning to rent an aprt.

Many thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

lots of wine fridges u can get. humid during the summers and cold right now


----------

